# 'Tribute To Mardana' Album Available For Download/streaming



## JustABrother (Oct 27, 2005)

'Tribute To Mardana' is a fusion project conceived by Punjabi Hippie, one of Malaysia's finest djembe players. He came up with the arrangements for most of the songs on the album, with help from co-producer RS, and was the main inspiration for the fabulous performances by talented and unsung Malaysian artists, including TV personality Asha Gill and the amazing Hardev Kaur. There's also a young bagpiper on one of the tracks, and the awesome didgeridoo dude Justin guests on 'Family Of Strangers'.

http://music.download.com/tributetomardana/


----------

